# Need help identifying a Hi Power I believe to be 1954-1957



## Ohnobulldogs (Nov 22, 2017)

On the left slide is:
Browning Arms Company Morgan, Utah & Montreal P.Q.
Made in Belgium

Nothing on the right slide 

External extractor 

On the barrel is 9m/mP

There are two symbols on the right side of the trigger guard 

On the front side of the grip is 245 RR 73408


Thanks any and all information will be appreciated


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Those "two symbols on the right side of the trigger guard" are probably proof marks.
They will tell you where the pistol was actually assembled, and maybe even where it was first sold.
Post pictures of _each and every symbol and marking_ on the entire gun, and we might be able to give you some information.


----------



## EXHSLD (Jul 6, 2011)

RR = 77 as in 1977...that's definitive BTW.


----------

